# Macros! Buscar datos en otro libro y mostrarlo en un message box



## RuthyHermosa (Jan 22, 2014)

Hola a todos!!
Muy bien, les explico...
Tengo un archivo llamado "Expedientes" Aquí tengo un userform donde ingreso varios datos en los cuadros de texto, con un botón copio esos datos en el mismo libro en que trabajo y con otro botón, copio los datos en el libro "database". database está cerrado siempre, solo se abre, guarda los datos copiados y se cierra...

La situación es la siguiente... Agregué un nuevo cuadro de texto y un nuevo botón... Necesito que cuando haga clic en el botón nuevo, se abra el libro "database", busque el valor del cuadro de texto en todas las hojas, y cuando lo encuentre, que el valor de la celda de la izquierda me salga en un message box... Eso es posible? He intentado todas las formas que se me ocurren pero no he llegado a nada, tengo una especie de bloqueo mental, help me please!!


----------



## James006 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hola,

Claro que con Excel todo es possible ...

Pero, sin el codigo de tus macros, nadie puede ayudarte para modificar tu codigo ...

HTH


----------



## RuthyHermosa (Jan 24, 2014)

Hola James!! Claro, aquí lo dejo:


Private Sub CommandButton1_Click()
Sheets("CARATULA").Activate
TextBox1.SetFocus
ActiveSheet.Cells(2, 16).Select
ActiveCell = TextBox1.Value
Range("B" & Cells.Rows.Count).End(xlUp).Offset(1).Select
ActiveCell = TextBox2.Value
ActiveCell.Offset(0, 2) = TextBox3.Value
ActiveCell.Offset(0, 4) = TextBox4.Value
ActiveCell.Offset(0, 7) = TextBox5.Value
TextBox1.SetFocus
End Sub
Private Sub CommandButton4_Click()
Unload Me
End Sub

Private Sub CommandButton2_Click()
Workbooks.Open FileName:="\\C:\Users\alicia\Desktop\database - PRUEBA.xlsx"
Sheets("DB").Activate
TextBox3.SetFocus
Range("A" & Cells.Rows.Count).End(xlUp).Offset(1).Select
ActiveCell = TextBox1.Value
ActiveCell.Offset(0, 1) = TextBox2.Value
ActiveCell.Offset(0, 2) = TextBox3.Value
ActiveCell.Offset(0, 3) = TextBox4.Value
ActiveCell.Offset(0, 4) = TextBox5.Value
TextBox1.SetFocus
ActiveWorkbook.Save
ActiveWorkbook.Close
End Sub

Muchísimas gracias, saludos!!


----------

